# Growth rate - should we be concerned



## BaxtersMum (Oct 6, 2012)

Hi

I'm just wondering if we should be concerned about Baxter being large. We get so many comments about how quick he has grown and how big he is for his age. He is now 6 months. Had him weighed at 5 months and he was 18kg so not sure what he is now, due for next weigh in next week. I tried measuring him tonight and he is about 24 inches. Hard to get exact measurement as he kept trying to eat the tape measure and wouldn't stand still. 

It's just that I keep reading posts about the dangers of rapid growth and wonder if we should be concerned. Not bothered in the slightest if he turns out to be a big dog but worried about his joints etc. 

Thanks for any advice


----------



## Angie NG (Jun 6, 2012)

Hi BaxtersMum, 

Bella is now 9 months old and weighs 21-22 kg, she has been this weight for over 2 months now. My kind of thinking is that she grew quickly at a real young age and has now slowed down.
I'm not saying she won't grow anymore but think she will now fill out nicely. She seems to be losing her puppy fat and growing into herself if that makes sense 
We use to get comments about her and I use to worry a bit. Maybe Baxter is the same, as long as he looks healthy and is not being over fed I wouldn't worry to much


----------



## Claire (May 21, 2012)

I'm always told Liesel is a big girl for her age - she's 5 months at the mo, I had her weighed around a week or two ago and she was 18kg, like Baxter!! I wonder if she'll grow up to be bigger than some of her brothers...


----------

